# Transformar una soldadora de arco en un cargador de bateria



## boschi55 (Ago 16, 2007)

Tengo un gran transformador de soldadora y quiero transformarlo en cargador
 de bateria para auto...sus caracteristicas son 150 amp. 50 volt.   y un monton e salidas de cables de transformador (7 u 8) Me gustaria saber como lograr esto 
       espero que posteen y ante todo         Gracias


----------



## Mendez (Ago 17, 2007)

q tal amigo boschi55, lo q pides es posible, pero no conveniente, por el solo hecho q vas a arruinar una maquina q seguramente te costo mucho mas de lo q cuesta un cargador. Aparte seria dificil, porq tienes q desarmar todo el transformador y recalcular las espiras. Para hacer un cargador necesitas un nucleo mucho mas chico, por ejemplo uno con un nocleo de 25 cm2 de area, o sea 5 cm de lado. Eso seria en el centro de las laminas con forma de E. Si consigues me avisas y yo te ayudo a armarlo.      Saludos


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Ago 18, 2007)

También digo que sería una látima utilizarlo para tal fin, salvo que ya no lo puedas reutilizar para soldadora o lo quieras para ambas funciones. Para tal caso, y si no me equivoco, deberías tomar la salida que tenga menor tensión (más próximo a 15 V). Hay tener en cuenta que para cargar la batería si fuera de un automóvil no debes superar los 16 V nunca y como mínimo 12.5V. Para esto puedes utilizar algún regulador apropiado a la corriente que le dés a la batería, teniendo en cuenta que a más tensión más corriente. MUY IMPORTANTE es saber que mientras sea mas lenta la carga menos daña a la batería. Para cargas lentas se pueden utilizar reguladores a base del 78xx con tránsistor de ayuda por ejemplo o tambíen es escuchado que le saben colocar un foco de 12 V en serie a la bateria (el efecto de corriente es bastante interesante). José L.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

Bueno Cordobes, ya te hemos entendido NO hace falta que nos repitas tanto las cosas !!!

Eres pariente de Ever Ludueña ???

Saludos


----------



## boschi55 (Ago 18, 2007)

Gracias seguire investigando....yo lo he visto en algunos comercios a  la venta, y si enrrealidad tengo que destruir una herramienta para hacer un cargador de bateria me quedo con la soldadora y no hago el cargador...La maquina con las 2 funciones te la cobran un "PERU"...y gracias por todo seguiremos en contacto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

boschi55, tienes una foto del bobinado de tu maquina, tal vez exista una posibilidad de hacer ambas cosas, soldar y cargar.


----------



## drdendrita (Ago 21, 2007)

y si te armas un poderoso rectificador en un pequeño gabineta aparte? con cuatro tiristores de potencia, que no salen nada, y un capacitor de 1 Faradio, de los de Audio Car.... despues al momento de usar la soldadora como arrancador usas la salida de 12V (si tiene, sino vas a tener que desbobinar, buscar mas o menos donde hay 12V y volver a bobinar -no es tan dificil, yo lo hice con la soldadora de mi hermano y anduvo barbaro, ahora es soldadora y arrancador-) y le conectas el rectificador que armaste. Asi vas a tener ambas cosas, soldadora y arrancador de automovil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

Aclaratoria: Para cargar baterias NO es conveniente usar continua filtrada es mejor pulsante (Sin filtrar).

¿ Tiristores no salen nada, Donde donde donde ?


----------



## drdendrita (Ago 21, 2007)

Tiristores de Potencia tipo pastilla usados En Deremate de Argentina, aprox. 10 dolares los de 400 Amper (usados) vendedor PGPSEI.
Lo que propuse es para arrancar el auto no para cargar baterias, ya que con semejante cantidad de amper no va a durar muchos ciclos la bateria. pero bueno, le podemos sacar el filtro.... ;-)
Ya te pase el dato, ahora te agradeceria muchisimo si me podes ayudar con el inversor de polaridad para CC alta corriente (400A), ver en el foro tiristores GTO.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

Acuso recibo: Busca información de " IGBT ", es lo que se usa en los inversores (Muchisimassssss veces mas facil de manejar)

Hiciste trampa, son usados, igual es buen dato


----------



## boschi55 (Ago 22, 2007)

Gracias a todos los que me constestaron de alguna forma.Despues de enrredarme los dedos en los cables de salida del bobinado, en todos me marca 50V, tengo 5 salidas para el electrodo y una de masa y 3 cables donde segun como los conecte me da maxima o minima lo qeu me asusta y me da miedo arriesgar un tester por que dice que tiene 150amp de salida yo pensaba bajar los 50V a 12V con alguna resistencia¿?  y el amperaje a donde me lo meto? x q necesito como maximo 75amp...yo de esto no entiendo mucho pero tengo curiosidad sobre el tema.hace años que me pica. y puedo sacarme el comezon con el internet...desde ya gracias y sigo buscando


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2007)

Mientras que tu tester continue en la escala de Volts CA gozara de muy buena salud.
Consiguete un celular y/o una camara y manda una foto del bobinado, quiero ver las tripas de tu maquina, eso sono sanguinario.


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Ago 24, 2007)

La tensión es porque al no haber consumo no cae a la real que puede dar. Por la corriente vas a tener que limitarla para no dañar la batería. La linea a utilizar es el bobinado más próximo a la masa. Con una foto te ayudo mejor.

Fogonazo, sorry por lo que soy, y puede ser que algún antecesor que le haiga gustado saltar la verja..., je je!!. 
Temo no ser claro cuando explico o confundir más.
Saludos.
José L.


----------



## boschi55 (Ago 25, 2007)

ok, gracias, recién hoy veo tu respuesta. Me conseguiré el celu y hoy te mando la foto. gracias.


----------



## boschi55 (Ago 26, 2007)

Muchachos, aquí les envío las fotos de las partes íontimas de mi máquina de soldar. Espero que sean prudentes y delicados porque no ha habido hombre que que vea sus cosas. Ja! Ja!
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2007)

Bueno, mire la maquina y la reforma es totalme posible, lo que se me ocurre es poner un puente rectificador con diodos de alternador (Ocho), de a 2 en paralelo, esto tomando el voltaje directamente de las espiras de tu maquina.
Lo que haria falta es un regulador de intensidad de carga, para lo cual se podria utilizar un Dimmer (Busca el circuito en el foro), este actuaria sobre el primario del transformador, el secundario iria directamente al puente y de alli a la bateria.
Para ver si se puede fabricar esto, fijate el circuito del dimmer (Mira si lo puedes hacer)
La lista de materiales seria algo como:
8 diodos de alternador
1 pedazo de placa de aluminio (Disipador de los diodos)
1 Amperimetro (Lo mas barato uno de camion +- 60 A)
2 Conectores (Para los cables del arrancador/cargador)
2 Cables (2m de largo 16 mm de seccion) 
2 Pinzas (para conectarlo a la bateria)
Lo que lleve el circuito del dimmer 
Bastante mano de obra y 327 Kg de paciencia

Analiza si lo ves posible y bueno, los electrones diran que pasa ! ! !

Saludos


----------



## boschi55 (Ago 27, 2007)

Gracias fogonazo. Voy a averiguar en las casas de electrónica si tienen estos elementos.
Luego te cuento.


----------



## pablo 1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Transformar una soldadora de arco en un arrancador de automovil
hola ,tengo una soldadora de arco con un gran transformador ,me gustaría también utilizarla como un arrancador de automóvil ( la finalidad es arrancar la marcha de un automovil sin necesidad de conectarlo a la bateria )
La soldadora tiene 5 salidas, cada una con 50voltios ,en mínima las salidas tienen (45-60-75-90-105-amperios) en máxima las salidas tienen (120-140-160-180-200-amperios )siempre conserva las 50voltios .
Me podrían decir si es posible adaptar la soldadora para tal fin ?
La soldadora tiene 50voltios ,con una variedad de amperaje .¿como se podría bajar la tensión a 12voltios ?
ESPERO SU AYUDA ,DE ANTEMANO MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

Tenés que sacarle dos derivaciónes , a unos  15 o 17 Volts.

Luego necesitarás dos díodos de 100 V 300 Amperes (como mínimo)

Cables , pinzas y un contactor


----------



## pablo 1 (Mar 17, 2011)

hola ,gracias por responder ,tengo una pregunta .hago una derivación, a unos 15 o 17 Volts.
¿ necesito algún regulador de tensión o algo para que cuando le de arranque al auto no varié la tensión o no es necesario? espero tu respuesta saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

Necesitas dos derivaciones de 15 o 17 Volts , o sea cero , quince , treinta.

Y no necesitás ningún regulador


----------



## pablo 1 (Mar 18, 2011)

hola te molesto de nuevo . me gustaría no tener que tocar el bobinado de la soldadora ,
estaba pensando en agarrar cable común del cuatro y darles un par de vueltas sobre el otro bobinado  hasta que mida 15 o 17 voltios *¿esto es posible  utilizando cable común?*

te adjunto dos imágenes del trasformador de la soldadora  .
una imagen tiene el cable común AZUL para que tengas una idea a lo que me refiero  .espero tu respuesta saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2011)

O necesitas un bobinado de 15 Vac y cuatro díodos de 100 V 300 Amperes (caritos)
O dos bobinados de 15 Vac y dos díodos de iguales características.

El cable debería ser como el que va desde la batería al burro de arranque (también carito) , con 4 mm solo podrías hacer un cargador.

Saludos !


----------



## han07 (Abr 28, 2012)

por que  mejor consigue un trafo de 110 o 220  lo que tengas en la red de tu casa y q tenga salida de 12vc y le pones 4 yodos de alternador de carro 2 en paralelo en cada salida del segundo debanado te sale mas ba rato y facil y no fregas la soldadora


----------



## Aru123 (May 26, 2018)

Hola grupo*,* se que *é*ste post es algo viejo pero quiero hacer una pregunta*,* yo tengo una soldadora que viene con el cargador de baterías incluido*,* me la dieron. *L*a soldadora anda estupendo pero el cargador no*,* el tema es que entre los e*x*tre*m*os positivo y negativo tengo 20 vca y si lo medí con cc no *ll*ega a un *V*ol*t* *, *mi pregunta es *,* partiendo de los 20 vca que tendría que hacer para que vuelva a funcionar el cargador *? U*n dato más *, *el cargador tiene para cargar batería de 12 *V* y 6 *V* pero los dos miden 20 *V*ca*,* les agradecería si me pueden ayudar*,* muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Seguramente se dañó el rectificador , primero volvé a medir conectando una lámpara de 24 V , podrían ser dos de 12 V en serie.

Y sube imágenes ! [TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------

